# Overclocking Advise Please



## matthew_1089 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have the following newly built system which i am installing Windows XP Pro This afternoon. I am interested in slightly overclocking my CPU but not to a risky level . Any advice on what limit I should Overclock?

Thank You

Intel® Desktop Board DP45SG (SATA)
Core 2 Duo 2.80 Gz
2x 1024 Corsair DDR3
A-Power AK 800W 20+4-pin ATX PSU w/SATA & PCIe 
Western Digital 320 GB SATA HDD
9400 PNY Graphics card


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Please read sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

